# Diets for history of pancreatitis? PLZ HELP.



## missandreadavis (Jul 7, 2012)

My 5-year-old chihuahua Tyson (his birthday is tomorrow!) has had MAAAANY health issues in his little life. The most serious is a history of pancreatitis. He first experienced it about 2 1/2 years ago. We were feeding him a general dog food that turned out to be high in fat and dye that caused him to develop it. After that, the vet recommended we give him Hill's Prescription Diet w/d. Which was fine.

Until about a year ago, he began developing skin issues. Three different vets were stumped to what was causing dry skin and scabs all over his body. We were switched to a hypoallergenic food that he hated and hardly ate. So we went back to the w/d and treated his skin with ointments and prescription shampoos.

A few weeks ago, I came home to find him sick and suffering from pancreatitis symptoms. We immediately rushed him to the animal hospital, and sure enough that's what it was.

We don't give him people food or even treats, so he probably grabbed something he shouldn't have and that's what triggered it. However, I am still interested in switching his food to something new. Has anyone experienced this and can offer any insight? Or food suggestions? 

I would appreciate ANY HELP at ALL!

FYI - ever since we brought him home from the animal hospital, his skin issues have cleared up! Knock on wood!!


----------



## rachelm (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm sorry I can't be of any help but happy birthday to him for tomorrow and I hope he gets well soon! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Andrea! Unfortunately, Hills & other commercial dog kibbles are not very species appropriate and pancreatitis is not uncommon in dogs fed a commercial "cereal" diet. If you absolutely must feed kibble, it's important to pick one that is grain free. Purina, Iams, Science Diet... it's all poo LOL. Even sadder is that veterinarians aren't properly trained about nutrition and just promote whatever corporation funds their education. It's disappointing, but the pet food industry is just one tragedy after another. My advice would be to switch Tyson to a simple diet; just fresh, raw food; what nature intended. There's a Cheat Sheet in the Raw Diet section that I wrote to help newbies interested in improving their pet's nutrition; plus many members on here are wonderfully educated and happy to lend advice! =D

PS: Happy birthday, Tyson!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi, sorry to hear you little chi is suffering with pancreatitis. 

I will start at the beginning : 

At about the age of 3 my Kirby started to get upset tummy every now and then,
He would get runny poo,paste like poo with blood & mucus in - he would end up going to the vets about once every two months, he had many test ( bloods/ x rays / scans . He was diagnosed with pancreatitis) He was put on to vet food, which he was ok on for a while, but would still end up in the vets once a month ( often staying in ) over the course of a year he went from bad to worse, going to the vet about once a week ( paste like poo,pooing blood, throwing up with blood in, in lots of tummy pain ) he really was skin over bone ( seriously thin) it broke my heart  it came to the point that I really though he was going to die... I then took the brave step to put him onto a raw natural diet ( not easy when you have a very poorly dog to give him raw meat ) but I really had no other option.. I spoke to a great dog food company who make pre-made raw food for dogs ( I went with a pre- made raw as was simply to scared to give him bones - the pre made has ground bone in so you can't see it ) I started it one evening and no word of a lie the next day he had solid poo ( which I'd not seen him have in years!! ) we had a few hick ups now and again ( if he is on the same type of protein (meat) for to long he can get a tiny bit of an upset tummy ) this is sorted by changing his meat .. He has mainly chicken ( no way could he tolerate cooked meat but raw is fine as natural) he also has beef,tripe,turkey,fish,venison,rabbit,pork etc & raw meaty bones too , the only meat which upsets him is lamb .

I would honestly recommend raw feeding it really did SAVE my Kirbys 
Life ... I honestly believe if I hadn't changed him he wouldn't be with me anymore.

He is no longer a skinny poorly chi, I have to watch his weight now so he doesn't get fat


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have fed Stella and Chewies pre made raw, dehydrated. Just add warm water and wait a few minutes. The dogs love it. I would not feed Lamb---too fat.


----------



## missandreadavis (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------



## missandreadavis (Jul 7, 2012)

LostLakeLua said:


> Hi Andrea! Unfortunately, Hills & other commercial dog kibbles are not very species appropriate and pancreatitis is not uncommon in dogs fed a commercial "cereal" diet. If you absolutely must feed kibble, it's important to pick one that is grain free. Purina, Iams, Science Diet... it's all poo LOL. Even sadder is that veterinarians aren't properly trained about nutrition and just promote whatever corporation funds their education. It's disappointing, but the pet food industry is just one tragedy after another. My advice would be to switch Tyson to a simple diet; just fresh, raw food; what nature intended. There's a Cheat Sheet in the Raw Diet section that I wrote to help newbies interested in improving their pet's nutrition; plus many members on here are wonderfully educated and happy to lend advice! =D
> 
> PS: Happy birthday, Tyson!!


Thanks so much! I'm new here and still trying to figure out how to navigate around this site haha do you have a link to the cheat sheet? Thanks again!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Ask and you shall receive! =D


http://www.chihuahua-people.com/raw-food/73449-~kats-prey-model-raw-cheat-sheet~.html

Good luck!!


----------

